# My Photos From The Shaw Ocean Discovery Center



## Chris (Apr 22, 2010)

I went over to the Island last weekend and checked out the Shaw Ocean Discovery Center in Sydney. Nice little public aquarium with lots of local aquatic inhabitants. I shot a bunch of photos while I was there and they used a few of them on their web site...


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow beautiful pictures, thanks for sharing. I love the sea cucumber looking this.


----------

